# Goblin Face



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i started this off with a plastic half skull and a tub of air drying clay, unfortunatley i walked into a few complications, the face had cracked during drying but luckily i managed to get the clay off of the skull, glue it back together and used a flexible filler in the gaps.
Here It Is 

the skull:









The Goblin:


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

also does anyone have any ideas what i can use him for ??


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you could put a robe on him with a hood and have him hunched over some grubs, body parts,a cauldron


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

good idea will need to look into making a body for him


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks good grim


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hang him off your house
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks for showing your art.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Good work!! If you can't find a place for him you couls always just send him to me Lol.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

PVC and paper mache body crouched in the bushes as if about tojump out at you. he's cute, i love him, especially the tongue


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks great! Please continue to share your future creations.


----------

